# 1968 Firebird Detailing Class at AutogeekOnline.net



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*1968 Firebird Detailing Class at AutogeekOnline.net*

*Thursday, June 12th starting at 5:00pm*​
**​
*David's 1968 Firebird Convertible*​


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's a quick video I took to show the true condtion of the paint before we start...

*Swirl City!*


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I already know this is gonna be good


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

This car came out awesome, we also did the interior, (Pearl White Vinyl from 1968), the glass and tires...

*1968 Firebird Convertible - Remove Swirls & Create a Flawless Finish*





:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Before Shots taken in bright, overhead sunlight
*Here are some high resolution pictures taken in full sun before it started to rain. These pictures are un-touched except for cropping out the fluff and resizing to 800 pixels wide.

*Full overhead sun shots*








































































































































*And here comes the rain...*


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

After Shots

Here are the high resolution after shots...


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Transformation Team*

Here's the guys that made the magic happen...

_From left to right..._

Me, Louie, Blake, Sean, David, Adam and Bryan. Not picture, David Greenberg who tackled the interior. (Thanks David)









*Yancy Martinez*
And a huge thank you to Yancy for his creative talent to capture the action on video...

*Here's Yancy moving the boom camera into position for some overhead shots...*









*Tilting and panning...*









*Capturing the beauty shots...*








__________________


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

WOW would love to have a car like this as my weekend toy.:thumb::buffer::argie:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Stunning.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Focusaddict said:


> WOW would love to have a car like this as my weekend toy.:thumb::buffer::argie:


It's very nice and all original.



TubbyTwo said:


> Stunning.


Was fun to work on too...

:thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Hell yeah - Muscle at it's original and best.

Awesome turnaround on that car team Autogeek

:thumb:


----------

